

An API for European Union legislation - mazsa
http://api.epdb.eu/

======
mazsa
"As a start we are giving away 50 API keys for the ones interested. The
limitations on the number of API keys is to make sure we have enough resources
to serve our users. Should the demand exceed this we will have to look into
scaling our solution."

------
ortatherox
I wonder if this could lead to a <http://www.theyworkforyou.com/> for Europe

~~~
mazsa
"We will enter the API to the Open Data Challenge contest:
<http://opendatachallenge.org/> \- and you can use it to make your own entries
to the contest if you want (29 days left)."

------
patrickk
Slightly tangential, but Eurostat maintains some useful data also on EU
members. Could be a useful data point if you are going after a European market
with your killer startup idea. It is two years out of date however. Stuff will
have changed since then, especially in the likes of the PIIGS countries.

Purchasing power:

[http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/tgm/graph.do?tab=graph&...](http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/tgm/graph.do?tab=graph&plugin=1&pcode=tsieb010&language=en&toolbox=sort)

Broadband penetration rates:

[http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/tgm/graph.do?tab=graph&...](http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/tgm/graph.do?tab=graph&plugin=1&pcode=tsiir150&language=en&toolbox=sort)

------
rprospero
Disappointingly, the API appears to be read-only.

~~~
mgbdk
In what way would you make this API writable? Basically its a
collection/interface to two major databases containing legislative data from
the European union.

